# Anyone have AMAZON PRIME?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you think of it?

I notice it doesn't apply to most of the sellers?

And how does the movie streaming thing work?

Thank you


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

I have it, but I live in Germany and Amazon conditions vary a lot depending on the country.

I like it and use it mostly to buy CDs with no shipping costs. Often though, third-party sellers on Amazon marketplace will have interesting offers that will beat the Prime prices even when shipping costs are considered.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, Itullian. I have it as well, here in America. For 79 dollars per year, I find it well worth it, as I tend to buy a lot of cds--both classical and otherwise--on a "spur of the moment" type basis. I can order one or two at a time, not having to worry about whether the order comes to 25 dollars or not so as to qualify for free shipping, as I would if I still used the "regular" Amazon. Insofar as the streaming feature is concerned, I believe that is part of the package. The guaranteed 2 day shipping is also a great perk, at least for me.
I would say that if you are a person who likes to order a lot of things in a short period of time, then this is definitely a good program in which to be a part of. Just keep it on the down low from the Mrs. :devil:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I signed up for a free offer on it then was astounded when suddenly charged around £40 (no warning) when the thing ran out. I cancelled immediately. Unless you want goods delivered urgently on a constant basis (and let's face it, CDs are not that) it is a complete waste of money.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

DavidA said:


> I signed up for a free offer on it then was astounded when suddenly charged around £40 (no warning) when the thing ran out. I cancelled immediately. Unless you want goods delivered urgently on a constant basis (and let's face it, CDs are not that) it is a complete waste of money.


PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:

Don't sign up for any "free trials" for anything if you think you might forget to opt out at the end of the term.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Seems to be pricier than here in the US and UK. I pay 29 euros per year here in Germany.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

How does the movie streaming thing work?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

GiulioCesare said:


> Seems to be pricier than here in the US and UK. I pay 29 euros per year here in Germany.


How much would that translate to in U.S. dollars?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Don't sign up for any "free trials" for anything if you think you might forget to opt out at the end of the term.


I have had two free trials of Prime, when I planned to order a few things. The second time I forgot to cancel and found out that you can cancel late, so long as you haven't used Prime past the end of the trial period.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Itullian said:


> How does the movie streaming thing work?


Movies that are available for free with Prime membership will be marked "Prime", and instead of Buy and Rent buttons, there will just be a "Play now" button. They use Silverlight with DRM for streaming, IIRC, so you're out of luck if you use Linux or Android (unless you have a Kindle).


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I have had two free trials of Prime, when I planned to order a few things. The second time I forgot to cancel and found out that you can cancel late, so long as you haven't used Prime past the end of the trial period.


What's involved in cancelling?


----------



## Fried fifer (Dec 14, 2013)

Itullian said:


> What's involved in cancelling?


Just going to my account and clicking once or twice. In fact. I believe you can opt out as soon as you sign up for the free trial, but amazon will still give you the trial period so there is no chance of forgetting at the end of it. 
I have amazon student which is free for me,(at least for a bit longer) and I use amazon to basically buy everything. Its incredibly useful for making informed buying decisions with the reviews and all, getting everything in two days guaranteed is pretty awesome.


----------

